# Everybody Make it



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope the bowfishing regulars on here made it out alright and didn't have any significant damage.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Need a new roof and got to replace some fence but yeah, still here. LOTS of people had it MUCH much worse than we did.

Already got an estimate for just the roof and $6400 is killing me! Of course the insurance adjuster has yet to make it to the house....suposedly this week bu we will see.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad you come out alright Robert. My folks are just inland, about 6 miles, from San Luis Pass and need a roof job and gutters. Just got power back on last Saturday. They way lucked out.


----------

